# Parotid lymph node biopsy



## MBA2 (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyone have any feedback on a parotid lymph node biopsy?

Surgeon did a preauricular incision from the upper part  of the ear all the way down towards the earlobe. Skin and subcutaneous tissue were divided by sharp dissection, he then raised a preparotid fascial flap and found the lymph nodes deep in the parotid tissue, nodes were removed. 

Any advised is greatly appreciated.


----------



## surgonc87 (Jun 24, 2011)

That would be superficial lymph nodes. 38500, also use 38900 if that applies.

MS


----------



## MBA2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks... I really appreciate your help very much!

LA


----------

